# Defekter USB-Stick



## thomass5 (5 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe hier leider einen def. USB-Stick.
Ob er zu früh gezogen wurde oder was auch immer ist mir nicht bekannt.
Er funktioniert an keinem von 5 Rechnern.
Es wird immer nur ein USB-Gerät angezeigt mit Problemen.
Gibt es ein Tool, welches ziemlich Hardwarenah an das Gerät herannkommt um ihn irgendwie zu reaktivieren?Bei Google finden sich nur tools um an Daten herannzukommen wen er noch als datenträger erkannt wird.Dies wäre dann der 2.Schritt, denn die Daten wären ziemlich wichtig(1Woche Arbeit[ich weis, ich hätte ne 2. Kopie machen sollen])
Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 April 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> [ich weis, ich hätte ne 2. Kopie machen sollen])
> Thomas



Wer traut schon einem USB - Stick ?


----------



## zotos (6 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wer traut schon einem USB - Stick ?



100% Ack: Geht hier ja leider nicht da es eine Frage war ;o)
Aber man sollte USB-Sticks wirklich nicht trauen.

1. Teste es mal an einem anderen Rechner.

2. Ist der Stick denn in der Computerverwaltung sichtbar? Datenspeicher > Datenträgerverwaltung stehen. Hier kann man ihm einen Buchstaben zuweisen. 
3. Versuch mal ob der Hardwareassistent ihn wieder findet.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 April 2007)

Unter Linux solltest du über /dev/sda an die rohen Daten herankommen
Zumindest funktioniert das mit einer MMC/SD-Karte.
Im Normalfall sind die USB-Sticks aber auch mit FAT32 formatiert, mit etwas Knoff-Hoff kann man da evtl. noch was wiederherstellen.
Wird sich aber nur lohnen wenn wirklich was wichtiges drauf war, oder man gerne wissen will wie FAT funktioniert


----------



## TommyG (6 April 2007)

Habe

ich das richtig im Ohr?

An 5 Rechnern wird der nicht als Laufwerk erkannt?

Letzte Chance wäre nen Admin, mit möglichst langen Haaren, die haben oft Hacker Qualitäten.

Wenn der als Laufwerk erkannt wird, könnte ein Check mit Oberfläche, also ChkDsk/ Norton die Bugs finden/ beseitigen. 

Arbeitest du nur auf dem Stick, oder ziehst du die Kopie drauf, dann scanne doch mal die TEMP Verzeichnisse, mit Glück sind da noch Sachen, ach ja, auch das kannst du ja mal dem Admin mit den langen Haaren fragen 

** ERFOLG **

Greetz


----------



## kpeter (6 April 2007)

Hallöchen

würde mal sagen du hast was dazugelernt

ich würde niemals auf einen usb stick arbeiten

immer alles auf der platte und dann wenns fertig ist auf denn usb stick kopieren dann hast du wenigstens immer 2 versionen

und denn usb stick dann zusätzlich sichern


mit ist vor ein paar wochen auch sowas passiert ich habe denn stick zufrüh an einen rechner gesteckt und der hat beim hochfahren alle laufwerke gelöscht und dann weg

aber ich hatte auf meinen rechner die gesamt sicherung des sticks
hilft dir zwar jetzt nicht weiter aber vieleicht für die zukunft

aber beim zweitenmal programmieren gehts immer schneller


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2007)

Danke! @all

Das mit dem Linux werde ich noch versuchen. 
Er erkennt den Stick nur als unbekanntes Gerät.
Bin aber schon wieder bei 75% nachgearbeitet. beim 2.mal gehts schneller.
Ich weis, es war meine eigene Dummheit nur auf dem Stick zu arbeiten(hatte aber gute Gründe).Es gibt noch ne Kopie, die ist aber gerade im Urlaub .
Thomas


----------



## IBN-Service (7 April 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Danke! @all
> 
> Das mit dem Linux werde ich noch versuchen.
> Er erkennt den Stick nur als unbekanntes Gerät.
> ...



Hallo thomas,

auf die "guten Gründe" bin ich jetzt aber neugierig !  

Es ist nicht ratsam, einen Flash USB - Stick als Arbeitsverzeichniss zu benutzen, speziell nicht bei S7.

Das Problem ist, dass der Flash nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Schreibzugriffen "überlebt".

Die Anzahl liegt so irgendwo bei 100.000.

Wenn du nun z.B. mit dem Simatic Manager ein Projekt direkt auf dem Stick bearbeitest, so passieren sehr viele Lese- und Schreibzugriffe.

Auch, wenn du nicht explizit einen Baustein speicherst, werden regelmässig Schreibzugriffe auf das Arbeistverzeichniss ausgeführt.

So kann sich die Lebensdauer des Sticks drastisch verkürzen.

CU & frohe Ostern,

Jürgen.


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2007)

Hallo,
gute Gründe sind z.B. ein nicht spruchreifes Projekt und ein Rechner wo jeder rankann und darf .Und es ist nicht S7.
Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 April 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gute Gründe sind z.B. ein nicht spruchreifes Projekt



dummes Geschwätz.


----------



## maxider1 (11 April 2007)

*Versuch*

Hallo Tom

Versuch es mit Kältespray, funktionierte bei mir mit defekter Festplatte.

Max


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

@maxider1

Was soll das denn bei einem USB-Stick bewirken, Supraleitung? Hm, interessanter Vorschlag .


----------



## sps-concept (11 April 2007)

*Sticks*

Ja mit Sticks passieren manchmal wundersame Dinge. Seit mein Stick vor 3 Jahren plötzlich 32GB an Dateien ohne Probleme speichern konnte arbeite ich kaum noch auf Festplatte *g* Man muss nur seinen Rechner auf das Jahr 2045 umstellen dann schaltet der Stick automatisch auf LBA. Übrigens werden dann auch IP-Adressen jenseits der 255 erkannt. 

P.S.: bitte nicht so ernst nehmen!

Nachtrag vom12.04.: den ganzen Text kann man lesen indem man alles markiert.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

> Was soll das denn bei einem USB-Stick bewirken, Supraleitung?


 
Kältespray ist ein gebräuchliches Mittel zur Fehlersuche in der Elektronikbranche, nicht wenige Fehler sind temperaturabhängig und kommen oder gehen bei Einwirkung von Kälte oder Wärme. Ein Fön gehört deshalb auch zum Standardwerkzeug, insbesonders zur Ermittlung von Elkos mit hohem ESR, viele Schaltnetzteile mit Elkoschwäche springen nach der Fönkur wieder an, für die alten Telekom DSl-Modems gibt es gar Anleitungen im Netz zum in den Backofen legen zwecks Wiederbelebung nach Stromausfall.


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

@Oberchefe

Jo, das mit dem Ofen kenn ich, aber Kältespray war mit neu ! Bei einem USB-Stick sind natürlich nicht allzu viele Lötstellen drin.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2007)

Mal 'ne artverwande Frage, wenn's gestattet ist.

Ich habe mir heute eine "SanDisk Compact Flash Extreme III (CF) Speicherkarte 4 GB (Retailverpackung)" für meine Kamera bei Amazon bestellt. Es wird eine lebenslange Garantie gewährt. Ich dachte, das Prinzip wäre bei allen heutigen "Chip"-Speichern das gleiche? Gibt es da grundsätzliche Unterschiede?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Arni (12 April 2007)

*kaputt*

hatte auch schon nen abgeschossenen Stick. denke schon dass sich da leute drauf spezialisieren könnten. Aber ne Festplatte hat da mehr gemeinsam als verschiedene Sticktypen


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

> Es wird eine lebenslange Garantie gewährt. Ich dachte, das Prinzip wäre bei allen heutigen "Chip"-Speichern das gleiche?


 
Im Kleingedruckten steht warscheinlich drin daß die Garantie nur bei privathaushaltsüblicher Benützung gilt, für eine Digicam sollte das auch meist reichen, und wenn dann doch ein halbes Promille reklamiert wird, dann tauscht man die eben aus.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Im Kleingedruckten steht warscheinlich drin daß die Garantie nur bei privathaushaltsüblicher Benützung gilt, für eine Digicam sollte das auch meist reichen, und wenn dann doch ein halbes Promille reklamiert wird, dann tauscht man die eben aus.




Nö, wenns kaputt ist, ists Leben ja vorbei.

Und dann ist die Garantie erloschen. 

Ist dioch klar.


----------

